
Programming Languages: History and Future (1972) [pdf] - luu
http://www.csee.umbc.edu/courses/undergraduate/CMSC331/resources/papers/sammet1972.pdf
======
valarauca1
Most important quote.

Programming languages---using any definition-- are the primary means by which
a person communicates with a computer. Viewed from that perspective, all
future developments should be aimed at making this communication easier and
more cost effective. Each person doing research and development feels he has
the answer. The real truth seems to be that there is no single best way for
people to communicate with a computer, and hence no single solution. Thus
there will be no single language useful to everyone.

Sad that this likely will not see the front page, a lot of interesting things
in this pdf, thank you.

